# 2004 V8 alternator



## Bman005 (Jun 7, 2007)

Wondering if anyone has done one? Any way to sneak it out with pulling the entire powertrain down like the repair manual states?


----------



## nicholi57 (Dec 17, 2003)

Bman005 said:


> Wondering if anyone has done one? Any way to sneak it out with pulling the entire powertrain down like the repair manual states?


i hope so.
just got that news today.


----------



## pfb (Nov 28, 2005)

I had mine done under extended warranty (two weeks before it expired!). I believe they were able to access it by pulling the fender well or something like that, definitely did not drop the motor.


----------



## Dave Yates (Jun 8, 2010)

When they did mine, the dropped the motor, transmission, and front suspenson as one unit. Fortunately it was still under warranty


----------



## nicholi57 (Dec 17, 2003)

*instructions (and photo's) of pulling alternator through wheel well (please)*



pfb said:


> I had mine done under extended warranty (two weeks before it expired!). I believe they were able to access it by pulling the fender well or something like that, definitely did not drop the motor.


the dealer is up for pulling it through wheel well...
but wants a bit of direction...
i have been searching around and heard it discussed, but not been able to lock down specifics on how to do it.

can anyone shed a bit of light for me?


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

If your dealership.... at this stage of the game... doesn't know about getting at the alternator through the right front wheel well... then you need to find another dealership.

It was a Master VW Tech in Colorado (now at Lithia VW) who figured this out and he even wrote a bulletin to Volkswagen on how to do it. From what I've been told, that bulletin was sent to all dealerships --- YEARS AGO!!!!!


----------



## gridge (Feb 4, 2005)

I, too, found out today that my alternator is going. I'm hearing $2,200 to change it at the dealership. Any DIY thoughts for my trusted non-dealer mechanic? 

gridge 
'05 V8


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

TREGinginCO said:


> If your dealership.... at this stage of the game... doesn't know about getting at the alternator through the right front wheel well... then you need to find another dealership.


 Exactly, for warranty repairs VWoA only pays the tech to pull it through the fender liner NOT drop the motor (mine was just done a few weeks ago). 


Also, $2200 sounds insane, the part is around $700 if I remember correctly, and along the lines of 6-7hrs of labor I think


----------



## nicholi57 (Dec 17, 2003)

just had boston vw pull it out through the wheel well.
saved me a bit more than grand.
was still $1,200 bucks... but it's better than $2,200.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

On a similar topic, I just had my starter motor replaced. This unfortunately, does not have any other option other than to drop the engine to get to it. The part was $350, and the labor was around $1,400 to do the drop.


----------



## Bman005 (Jun 7, 2007)

I did ended up doin through the wheel well...took about 2 hours to do. The starter on the other hand, yeah then the engine's is comin out


----------



## wtztips (Feb 4, 2002)

I know this thread is old, but looks like I have to replace mine too. 2 hours through the fender liner is great. I assume that means you don't have to put the front end into service position?


----------

